

Show HN: Explore the Canadian grocery retailer landscape - tixocloud
http://getinsightico.com/app/#/neighbourhood-explorer/grocery

======
tixocloud
Hi,

Was hoping to get some early feedback into our product. We're helping
retailers and franchises get a good understanding of the market and identify
great locations on where to place their next store.

I'd be happy to answer any questions and would love if you can give us
feedback on how to make it more useful.

